# What I miss in some timeshare kitchens......



## mdurette (May 7, 2017)

Good paring knife - I understand why they don't supply, sure a really good one would eventually find its way home with a unit holder.

Large recycling container - I don't understand this at all.   Many have very small (like office size) barrels for recycling.   A Hyatt we just stayed in had a note:  there is a blue bag under the sink for recyclables.   If it builds up, call housekeeping to remove.   This bag was HUGE, but no room under the sink for it once a few pieces were in it, so we left it laying on the floor in the kitchen corner.

Non-Stick frying pan.  A place in VT once had a note that went something like, we don't supply non stick pans because we can't control  if people wash them in the dishwasher.  Then it went on about safety/health concerns for use of a non-stick after dishwasher use.   Ok, then supply a dishwasher safe one.

Cleaner:   A small bottle of something/anything to clean the counters would be nice.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 7, 2017)

Disney resorts don't provide a kettle, in our experience.
We were recently at Aulani, and no kettle. Also Old Key West, our home resort.
This should be an essential item. We could probably ask for one, but use a pot to boil water instead.

I agree, they should provide more cleaning supplies, for those of us who like to keep everything clean during our stays.


----------



## bnoble (May 7, 2017)

I keep a non-stick pan in my Owner's Locker for my Orlando-area visits.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (May 7, 2017)

We have three small totes that are pre packed at all times to take to our resorts.  It has a pare knife and a super frying pan and griddle and our waffle maker.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2017)

I usually eat most meals out ... I am on vacation. That is my story and I am sticking to it.

PS My meals go down way better with icy cold beer ... with lots of TVs playing above me.


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2017)

I agree with the OP. I'd like those things. 

I would also like higher quality blenders. We often just bring our own. 

And a rice cooker/ steamer would be nice. 

My husband says he wishes there were waffle irons. 

Sometime we can't find a casserole dish. That's annoying. And the units with microwave/convection oven combos annoy us a little. It's not the convection oven that's annoying, it's the combo thing because often use them both at the same time. 

I always appreciate units that have ice cream scoops and permanent coffee filters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (May 7, 2017)

We bring coffee filters, although some resorts do supply them. Salt and pepper,and sugar, tea bags. Also have started bringing travel size Lysol spray. Gets rid of musty or funky smells that some timeshare units have upon entering. 
Silentg


----------



## klpca (May 7, 2017)

Yes, salt & pepper! We just bought another set because I never remember to pack it!

I would also like salad tongs, and some glass bowls with lids for storing things such as cut up fruit. In my dreams I would like foil and/or zip lock bags.


----------



## silentg (May 7, 2017)

A few resorts have had salt and pepper, I took them and use them at other resorts, not stealing as they are small and replaceable I'm sure.
Silentg


----------



## Jan M. (May 7, 2017)

Kitchen Scissors! Some places have them but not all.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2017)

We bring up a non stick pan and the utensils for it; and also some larger mugs and barbecue utensils. 

A crock pot is supplied at one resort, but wish there was one at our other one. Both resorts have salt and pepper, but we also have them in our "timeshare box".


----------



## Ironwood (May 8, 2017)

I get annoyed with resorts that are very stingy with some supplies.... like coffee filters and toilet paper.  Only one filter per day... what does it cost to throw in a couple extra.   We usually have to ask for more toilet paper and Kleenex.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2017)

Ironwood said:


> I get annoyed with resorts that are very stingy with some supplies.... like coffee filters and toilet paper.  Only one filter per day... what does it cost to throw in a couple extra.   We usually have to ask for more toilet paper and Kleenex.




Omg! Yes - the toilet paper!!! We keep some in our Timeshare box- but as soon as we get to the Timeshares we call and ask for more. Sometimes they come with like 1 more roll! Lol! 

Best thing is at one of our Timeshares usually housekeeping leaves the supply room door opened upon check-in so we can help ourselves to stuff- like toilet paper or dish towels- or soap or whatever. 

But yes- the toilet paper thing is always a concern- even in hotels.


----------



## travs2 (May 8, 2017)

I would love a crock pot at timeshares!  Vidanta does not supply a kettle.....which would be nice.  I saw a collapsible kettle once and didn't buy it.  Kicking myself now because I would take it to Mexico with us when we travel to our Vidanta timeshare.  The two burners in the partial kitchen at the Mayan Palace is pathetic.  This year I packed an induction burner with appropriate fry pan and LOVED it.  It worked out perfectly.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 8, 2017)

We do cook on vacation, especially breakfast, so I did buy a large electric griddle for Maui in March.  One broke in our suitcase while traveling once and I replaced it with a short-legged griddle.  We kept the box. 

We always call for a hand mixer.  I am thinking of taking one of those too, but all of the resorts seem to have a hand mixer available.

I was very pleased to see a crockpot at Hono Koa in March.  Perfect for corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 8, 2017)

I always take a couple knives, a 12" non-stick skillet and now I am going to start taking a pizza wheel.  I take S&P and any other seasonings I intend to use.  A scrubbie for cleaning pans.  Dishwasher pods.  I wish we had an owners locker available in St. John, would make life so much simpler.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2017)

travs2 said:


> I would love a crock pot at timeshares!  Vidanta does not supply a kettle.....which would be nice.  I saw a collapsible kettle once and didn't buy it.  Kicking myself now because I would take it to Mexico with us when we travel to our Vidanta timeshare.  The two burners in the partial kitchen at the Mayan Palace is pathetic.  This year I packed an induction burner with appropriate fry pan and LOVED it.  It worked out perfectly.




Also an electric kettle is a possibility. And- after I bought a new tea kettle for our newly remodeled kitchen, I packed the old tea kettle in our timeshare box because I like it better than the ones our timeshares supply. But I am thinking of maybe taking an electric kettle we have instead.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We do cook on vacation, especially breakfast, so I did buy a large electric griddle for Maui in March.  One broke in our suitcase while traveling once and I replaced it with a short-legged griddle.  We kept the box.
> 
> We always call for a hand mixer.  I am thinking of taking one of those too, but all of the resorts seem to have a hand mixer available.
> 
> I was very pleased to see a crockpot at Hono Koa in March.  Perfect for corned beef and cabbage.




A griddle is a good idea. We always use the nonstick frying pan but it is not the same. Our timeshare does supply a hand mixer in the kitchen, but I never use it.


----------



## jehb2 (May 8, 2017)

How about a stovetop.  I have stayed in 2 different timeshares that had a full size dishwasher and no stovetop, only a microwave.  

We cook most of our meals.  With kids it's just so much easier.  Plus it's a huge savings and allows us to take long vacations.


----------



## Glynda (May 8, 2017)

Agree on good knife, bigger recycling container, non-stick frying pan and utensils, permanent coffee filter, casserole dishes, crock pot and kitchen scissors.  While I take some of those as well as zip lock bags, the thing I always have to go out and buy (not for kitchen) is some decent light bulbs!  I can't read by the bulbs in the lamps by sofa or bed. I understand the savings to them but some are just so dim!


----------



## PamMo (May 8, 2017)

Stove top and oven. I don't know how to cook a decent meal in a microwave. I love induction ranges, so dream of the day they'll be the norm in timeshares!


----------



## moonstone (May 8, 2017)

I have found that timeshare units are generally better stocked in recent years than when we first started exchanging in the early '80's. Like a few other TUG'ers I have a "timeshare box" (for drive-to stays) that has a tea pot & cozy, electric kettle, large & small non-stick frypans (even though many places are providing them now), silicone flipper, spatula & pot holders, sharp knives & an ice cream scoop. I also pack small spice bottles and some condiments in smaller sizes. I have foil, plastic wrap and a couple Ziploc plastic containers in there as well. Nothing bugs me more than to have to buy a large bottle/box of something that I will only need a little bit of. 

I also bought a flat grater after needing one a few years ago and there wasn't one supplied. I called down to the desk to see if they had a loaner and the young man had no idea what I was talking about. When I described what a grater did (to cheese) he said "Oh there's a thing to make that? I thought you just bought it that way"!


~Diane


----------



## geist1223 (May 8, 2017)

Remember to check local Thrift stores for needed items. For driving locations Patti keeps to plastic boxes/totes packed with what she considers essentials. This now includes soap dishes for the bathrooms. At Worldmark we never have a problem with a shortage of toilet paper.


----------



## mdurette (May 9, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> This now includes soap dishes for the bathrooms..



This reminded me about tooth brush holders.   Granted, I don't want one supplied by TS, yuck...not sure I could ever put my tooth brush in a holder that held 100s of others and I'm sure not cleaned to the standard I would want for this.   But, I always end up grabbing a short glass from the kitchen to stand ours in.   For a period of time, I did have a small dollar store plastic holder that I would pack.   It eventually broke and I haven't replaced.


----------



## theo (May 9, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> How about a stovetop.  I have stayed in 2 different timeshares that had a *full size dishwasher and no stovetop*, only a microwave.



Odd choice by those resorts, since a multi-burner electric stovetop with dishwasher (instead of a oven compartment) directly beneath is readily attained *and* space and cost efficient. This is what units at Samoset Resort (Maine) have in their kitchens (as well as a microwave and a toaster oven). Then again, whether fair or not, the resulting absence of an oven compartment then earns Samoset units the unfortunate label of "partial kitchen" with RCI and II (...we don't exchange, so we don't care).

Personally, I hope that *all* of those "energy efficient, light deficient" curly CFL bulbs disappear forever from all timeshare light fixtures as LED's slowly decrease in cost. I appreciate energy savings and can even accept that the CFL  bulbs are inherently ugly, but admittedly have a hard time accepting their very low lumen output and the strange, industrial light they emit --- which seems much better suited to a garage or a workshop (IMnsHO).

I always pack a good quality 10" chef's knife, even if flying (secured in a clearly labelled scabbard within a checked bag, if flying). Even at places we genuinely like, the cookware and cutlery always seems to be cheap, of consistently poor quality --- and very tired to boot.


----------



## wackymother (May 9, 2017)

I have an electric pressure cooker that I use all the time. I wish we could lug it around to timeshares, but it's ridiculously huge. Also I would like an enormous deep frying pan, the kind they call a chicken fryer. I use that almost every day.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2017)

mdurette said:


> This reminded me about tooth brush holders.   Granted, I don't want one supplied by TS, yuck...not sure I could ever put my tooth brush in a holder that held 100s of others and I'm sure not cleaned to the standard I would want for this.   But, I always end up grabbing a short glass from the kitchen to stand ours in.   For a period of time, I did have a small dollar store plastic holder that I would pack.   It eventually broke and I haven't replaced.




We are spoiled and insist on bringing our electric toothbrushes and chargers. (Except if we fly somewhere). Then I just lay the regular toohtbrushes on a paper towel.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2017)

Actually if we have to fly somewhere which is rare anyway, I do not bring anything for a kitchen as we only take carry ons- except maybe tea bags. I buy lean cuisines and a few other prepared or frozen dinners, and we have a few meals out. We make due with what supplies are in the kitchen for our breakfasts and lunch. We keep it simple.


----------



## moonstone (May 9, 2017)

mdurette said:


> This reminded me about tooth brush holders.   Granted, I don't want one supplied by TS, yuck...not sure I could ever put my tooth brush in a holder that held 100s of others and I'm sure not cleaned to the standard I would want for this.   But, I always end up grabbing a short glass from the kitchen to stand ours in.   For a period of time, I did have a small dollar store plastic holder that I would pack.   It eventually broke and I haven't replaced.



Another item in my Timeshare Box is a suction cup toothbrush holder. I purchased that, as well as a suction cup soap dish, many years ago at the dollar store. I stick the  toothbrush holder to the lower edge of the mirror.  The soap dish will usually stick to the shower wall (if it's clean enough!) and it keeps our soap bar dry-ish.

~Diane


----------



## elaine (May 9, 2017)

I always take plastic containers/lids for leftovers, swiss army knife and cone+basket coffee filters. If it's a drive to location, I add a raised edge cookie sheet, pancake griddle and BBQ tongs. Sometimes crockpot. We eat almost all dinners in (with 6 persons).


----------



## clevergirl (May 10, 2017)

A salad spinner. I always bring my own, packed with other supplies (even clothes) so it doesn't take up much room in the luggage. Salad spinners are great for prepping almost any veggie...and for salads of course!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 10, 2017)

clevergirl said:


> A salad spinner. I always bring my own, packed with other supplies (even clothes) so it doesn't take up much room in the luggage. Salad spinners are great for prepping almost any veggie...and for salads of course!




Our Smuggs unit had one for years. First time I ever used one and was hooked and when I got home immediately purchased one.


----------



## Lydlady (May 10, 2017)

Not necessarily for the kitchen, but I like bringing a night light.  Oftentimes there is one but hate to stumble around in the middle of the night when it's someplace I'm not familiar with.


----------



## VegasBella (May 10, 2017)

PamMo said:


> Stove top and oven. I don't know how to cook a decent meal in a microwave. I love induction ranges, so dream of the day they'll be the norm in timeshares!



I agree. And they would be safer too!



mpumilia said:


> We are spoiled and insist on bringing our electric toothbrushes and chargers. (Except if we fly somewhere). Then I just lay the regular toohtbrushes on a paper towel.



Hmm, funny. I fly with my electric toothbrush all the time.


----------



## Teresa (May 12, 2017)

Playing devil's advocate here (sort of).    Imagine that timeshare resorts supplied all these 'smaller' things (non-stick frypan, electric knives, etc.).  And you're the 10th person to use the place after they supplied them.   I'm gonna guess that something is either missing, damaged or broken by the time you got there.    

I've been in the vacation rental business for YEARS (over 20).   I have supplied ALL those things.  Yes - even salt and pepper.   Yes - crock pots blenders, special toast presses (that say 'I love you' when you press it into the bread before toasting).   Multiple paring knives.  Aluminum foil, plastic wrap, baggies, knife sharpeners.   Maps of the local area, night lights, extra toilet paper (over one extra roll), even extra towels than the stated number of people would normally use.  It's unfortunate that 'some people' will abuse the privilege of these things.   Taking full rolls of plastic wrap (because it was supplied I guess they think that everyone gets one?).    I think the most interesting is how many night lights we went through before I actually gave up and stopped.   Knife sharpener disappeared EVERY time we replaced it (maybe not right away - there are some honest people left).    The more toilet paper we left the more was used (and we know that they couldn't have used it all - every time).   And, even though this isn't considered a supply, I can't even recall how many times I've had to fix vertical blinds because people didn't know how to use them (or didn't care if they broke them).   We ended up replacing them with curtains - worked way better.    Some guests were 'super guests' - they would buy supplies and leave them for future guests (my cleaner was instructed to leave this stuff there - rather than throw it out or take it home like I'm guessing most resort cleaners are told to do).  Heck, sometimes these guests would replace rusted beach chairs or buy surfboards and leave them behind for others to use.   So it does go both ways.

We'd all like to think that fellow timesharers are 'better' than regular travelers and I'm gonna guess we 'are' better than many BUT we all know that resorts will rent to non-timeshare people (even if we were all perfect).

So .... I 'resorted' (little pun there) to putting 'stickers' on the plastic wrap (and others) saying 'use what you need and leave the rest'.   I also sent out a detailed inventory list so the guest knew what was there for their use but also so they knew what we had.   They were supposed to report if anything was missing off the list (they didn't need to fill anything out or count - just let us know if something was not there).   This helped A LOT.  Also, even though we felt some people might be insulted (so we apologized up front), we told them how to work things you'd think nearly everyone would know how to operate.  That worked better too.    Conrad Hilton (Hilton Hotels) was quoted as saying (when asked what advice he would give to people) 'the shower curtain goes INSIDE the tub'.   If you know this, you know it and it makes a lot of sense.   If no one has ever told you this, you might not figure it out on your own (many people who don't know think it's a privacy thing).

So ... yes - I want the 'basics' that would take care of a standard kitchen.   Rice steamers, crockpots and similar are a little 'personal choice' in my book.   Non-stick pans do get beat up by people who don't know how to use them (no dishwashers or metal utensils).   And .... 'theft is theft'.   I'm gonna guess that most timeshare units have had paring knives at one time or another.   And peelers.   Salt and pepper (the actual mineral/herb) probably aren't supplied because 'someone sinister' could put something 'bad' in the shakers and future people would be putting it on their food.  Can't be too careful nowadays (sheesh).  

When we travel, we take a non-stick frypan and the 'flipper' to use, a paring knife and my peeler (because I know it works).  I also pack salt, pepper, spices that are in shakers (some in original containers).  If I have to buy toilet paper I buy it (because I'd have to buy it at home).   I take/buy paper towels (but appreciate if they are supplied).    We hardly ever fly so putting these things in the car isn't much.   And IF I've purchased the toilet paper and the paper towels and they are still left when it's time to leave I usually take full rolls/packages with me when I leave.   I am 'guilty' of taking those little shampoo bottles and some of the little soaps supplied by hotels (to/from the timeshares) that I've opened (or if there are 8 soaps I'll take 1 that is unopened) as I know that they will be thrown away.  I do not take towels or anything else like that as souvenirs.

Thanks for letting me be devil's advocate.   I'm not saying resorts should not have these available - but maybe not in all units, all the time.  Many times when I wanted something 'special' I'd ask at the front desk and about half the time they have it for guests to use if they ask.  And if you do not have the basics (paring knife is a basic in my head) then ask the front desk.


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2017)

I stayed in a timeshare that was really defunct in kitchen supplies,  I called before we left to see if they had an oven.  Oh yes full kitchen.  Looked beautiful, granite countertops.  However no bowls, no cookware, no ovenware, nothing.  Couldn't even have a bowl of cereal.  Couldn't cook.  It was Easter Sunday so not much was open.  Even the broiler pan was missing. I called DAE about it, left a message, and on Thursday, this was a Saturday check in, the office person stopped me and handed me a broiler pan.  And she was really mad about it.  What was funny was they had an electric mixer, but there wasn't a bowl in the place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2017)

Teresa said:


> Playing devil's advocate here (sort of).    Imagine that timeshare resorts supplied all these 'smaller' things (non-stick frypan, electric knives, etc.).  And you're the 10th person to use the place after they supplied them.   I'm gonna guess that something is either missing, damaged or broken by the time you got there.
> 
> I've been in the vacation rental business for YEARS (over 20).   I have supplied ALL those things.  Yes - even salt and pepper.   Yes - crock pots blenders, special toast presses (that say 'I love you' when you press it into the bread before toasting).   Multiple paring knives.  Aluminum foil, plastic wrap, baggies, knife sharpeners.   Maps of the local area, night lights, extra toilet paper (over one extra roll), even extra towels than the stated number of people would normally use.  It's unfortunate that 'some people' will abuse the privilege of these things.   Taking full rolls of plastic wrap (because it was supplied I guess they think that everyone gets one?).    I think the most interesting is how many night lights we went through before I actually gave up and stopped.   Knife sharpener disappeared EVERY time we replaced it (maybe not right away - there are some honest people left).    The more toilet paper we left the more was used (and we know that they couldn't have used it all - every time).   And, even though this isn't considered a supply, I can't even recall how many times I've had to fix vertical blinds because people didn't know how to use them (or didn't care if they broke them).   We ended up replacing them with curtains - worked way better.    Some guests were 'super guests' - they would buy supplies and leave them for future guests (my cleaner was instructed to leave this stuff there - rather than throw it out or take it home like I'm guessing most resort cleaners are told to do).  Heck, sometimes these guests would replace rusted beach chairs or buy surfboards and leave them behind for others to use.   So it does go both ways.
> 
> ...




I get it. I will also say that before our resort went to RCI points- and then to Wyndham (from the traditional fixed week model- of which I own) that is when things started to go missing in the units and less care overall. Before, we were basically sharing a unit with 26 other owners (our unit is/was a 2 week ownership model) who considered the units their second homes. Then- there were less exchangers coming in (especially since our week is prime time and most of the owners used their weeks at the home resort). Now, between all the exchangers and renters, things are missing and/or damaged more and more.


----------



## TravelMaster (May 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I get it. I will also say that before our resort went to RCI points- and then to Wyndham (from the traditional fixed week model- of which I own) that is when things started to go missing in the units and less care overall. Before, we were basically sharing a unit with 26 other owners (our unit is/was a 2 week ownership model) who considered the units their second homes. Then- there were less exchangers coming in (especially since our week is prime time and most of the owners used their weeks at the home resort). Now, between all the exchangers and renters, things are missing and/or damaged more and more.


Just an observation, but it seems over the years some resorts have lowered their target demographics of potential buyers, anyone with a pulse will do.  If they default so what, as they've already extracted some cash upfront.


----------



## TTom (May 13, 2017)

In terms of things which are most often missing and appreciated when they are there:

A vegetable steamer
Good knives (Charter Club in Marco has some pretty good ones, which are available on Amazon pretty cheap and, as I recall Kohala Suites [HGVC] had some nice ones) - They should either be replaced or sharpened on a regular basis.

I always miss things like napkins and storage bags, but I should probably remember to bring them or buy them.

I can identify with non-stick frypans, but I have also recently discovered that GOOD stainless steel is not that much of a problem to use and clean. I haven't run into anyplace where they were shy about non-stick, and they do come in dishwasher-safe.

One of the things I wish more timeshares would do is to support and encourage people to leave things like coffee filters or condiments (or storage bags, tin foil, plastic wrap, etc.) for the people coming in after them. We've found that renting villas and condos, these things are common and greatly appreciated. Maybe, we've been unlucky, but I'm sure we've left more than we have ever found in our travels.

Tom


----------



## suzannesimon (May 13, 2017)

I like the Marriott kitchens with ovens, but I don't expect it in a lock-off.  I like a real oven in my kitchen which we don't get at Vistana.  Even more frustrating is there are no grills at Harborside at Atlantis.  I pack a large George Foreman-type electric grill in a suitcase to take to Atlantis.  I'd still like to be able to cook a turkey there for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bankr63 (May 13, 2017)

The only thing I absolutely want to see in my Timeshare Kitchen is a decent corkscrew.  About 30 minutes later, all the rest doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2017)

I get a kick out of these threads like this none, or packing lists to bring to TSs. After a while they resemble moving checklists. Everything up to- and even including the kitchen stove and sink. Every possible small appliance and convenience- just go to the small appliance aisle at Walmart and buy one of everything! 

Hey, you're going on VACATION! Eat out! Order a special (read:Thanksgiving at a resort) dinner from a caterer! Throw a knife sharpener in your carry-on and Have a Wonderful Vacation!

Jim


----------



## mdurette (May 13, 2017)

bankr63 said:


> The only thing I absolutely want to see in my Timeshare Kitchen is a decent corkscrew.  About 30 minutes later, all the rest doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## jamcclure1044 (May 13, 2017)

I don't do much serious cooking in timeshares (mostly in Mexico) but have been annoyed when some well-equipped kitchens come with empty salt & pepper shakers. My timeshare survival kit includes a salt-pepper shaker, coffee filters, dishwasher soap tablets and sweetener packets. Before every trip I collect single-serve packets of mustard, ketchup and other condiments from fast-food restaurants to avoid buying an entire jar of something for a few sandwiches.


----------



## mdurette (May 13, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Hey, you're going on VACATION! Eat out! Order a special (read:Thanksgiving at a resort) dinner from a caterer! Jim



Yeah, I get the point....but for us, it simply doesn't fit into our "vacation" model.   We are typically away 5-6 weeks a year as family of 3.   We would never be able to be away as much if I didn't budget accordingly.    Meals are a huge part of the budget.    I estimate we save AT LEAST $100 per day eating all breakfast, snacks, drinks and 4-5 dinners in unit.   That $700 is our spending money for activities during the vacation.

So yeah....I do miss some common kitchen items, but I will continue to deal with it to save the money and know I can afford the next trip!


----------



## tomt73 (May 13, 2017)

Our "condo stuff" changes based on whether we're flying or driving. Flying, we pack only a chef's "tool roll" with a couple good knives, a sharpening rod, veggie peeler, instant-read thermometer, and waiter-style corkscrew. We also bring a good 8" non-stick skillet.

Driving, we bring a substantial storage box that takes the above and adds a wooden cutting board, plastic wrap and aluminum foil, spices, staples like pasta and jarred sauce, olive oil, vinegar and the like. We sometimes bring perishables from home that won't survive a week without us. These form the base for our first meals in the unit.


----------



## LurkerBee (May 13, 2017)

bankr63 said:


> The only thing I absolutely want to see in my Timeshare Kitchen is a decent corkscrew.  About 30 minutes later, all the rest doesn't seem to matter anymore.


We bought a small waiter's corkscrew on our honeymoon in St Thomas years ago (because we needed one). It has lived in my husband's toiletry bag ever since, ready for all wine emergencies (and those happen frequently  ).


----------



## sstahl8 (May 13, 2017)

All I want is a Keurig in the kitchen!


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> I agree. And they would be safer too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, funny. I fly with my electric toothbrush all the time.


Me too.  Dh and I bring one charger.  The toothbrushes stay charged for almost a week.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2017)

JimNM1044 said:


> I don't do much serious cooking in timeshares (mostly in Mexico) but have been annoyed when some well-equipped kitchens come with empty salt & pepper shakers. My timeshare survival kit includes a salt-pepper shaker, coffee filters, dishwasher soap tablets and sweetener packets. Before every trip I collect single-serve packets of mustard, ketchup and other condiments from fast-food restaurants to avoid buying an entire jar of something for a few sandwiches.




Our resort uses the tiny disposable salt and pepper shakers and they are perfect. But I still have two regular size salt and pepper shakers in my timeshare box.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Me too.  Dh and I bring one charger.  The toothbrushes stayed charged for almost a week.



We also bring one charger to our drive to timeshares.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2017)

We actually bring a lot of food up- dry goods-put in canvas bags- and then do the fresh/frozen food shopping when we are up there.

We have 3 timeshare boxes packed and ready to go at all times- two for kitchen and misc. and 1 for toiletries.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> We also bring one charger to our drive to timeshares.


We fly, it's still no big deal.


----------



## moonstone (May 13, 2017)

We just checked into a timeshare (Wyndham Patriots Place) last evening. When I was trying to put the things from our "timeshare box" away I realized what I actually miss the most in a timeshare kitchen. That is *space*!

I hate when the kitchens are so small or designed so poorly that all their supplies (dishes...) take up every inch of cupboard space leaving no room for my spices, condiments or other groceries. The upper cupboards in this kitchen are so high that I can barely reach the bottom shelf, let alone the 2nd and 3rd! At least they supply a large step stool, that even DH needed to use to reach the top shelf.

~Diane


----------



## Larry M (May 13, 2017)

moonstone said:


> We just checked into a timeshare (Wyndham Patriots Place) last evening. When I was trying to put the things from our "timeshare box" away I realized what I actually miss the most in a timeshare kitchen. That is *space*!
> 
> I hate when the kitchens are so small or designed so poorly that all their supplies (dishes...) take up every inch of cupboard space leaving no room for my spices, condiments or other groceries. The upper cupboards in this kitchen are so high that I can barely reach the bottom shelf, let alone the 2nd and 3rd! At least they supply a large step stool, that even DH needed to use to reach the top shelf.
> 
> ~Diane



Gosh, I haven't been at Patriot's Place for 15 years. But you've certainly described it well.


----------



## LynnW (May 13, 2017)

The last few timeshares that we have stayed in have those little sealed salt and pepper shakers which is great. No need to worry about using them. Does anyone know where you can buy them?


----------



## Glynda (May 13, 2017)

Teresa said:


> Playing devil's advocate here (sort of).    Imagine that timeshare resorts supplied all these 'smaller' things (non-stick frypan, electric knives, etc.).  And you're the 10th person to use the place after they supplied them.   I'm gonna guess that something is either missing, damaged or broken by the time you got there.



I hear you!  The management company of our rental home in CHS "loses" several hairdryers a month, irons and what blew me away...ironing boards frequently "walk away."


----------



## purson (May 13, 2017)

Our pet peeve is the tiny coffee cups. WorldMark cups are only a couple of inches wide and deep. If we forget to bring our usual 24 oz cups from home, we go out and buy two.  Now we have about 30 cups at home after forgetting so many times!  Really, it's just too much effort to refill thimbles and get the cream and sugar just right every time.


----------



## candygirl (May 14, 2017)

moonstone said:


> We just checked into a timeshare (Wyndham Patriots Place) last evening. When I was trying to put the things from our "timeshare box" away I realized what I actually miss the most in a timeshare kitchen. That is *space*!
> 
> I hate when the kitchens are so small or designed so poorly that all their supplies (dishes...) take up every inch of cupboard space leaving no room for my spices, condiments or other groceries. The upper cupboards in this kitchen are so high that I can barely reach the bottom shelf, let alone the 2nd and 3rd! At least they supply a large step stool, that even DH needed to use to reach the top shelf.
> 
> ~Diane


IMHO if you take so much on vacation to fill cupboards at timeshares, that takes all the stress and work with you when you should be relaxing!


----------



## mdurette (May 14, 2017)

LynnW said:


> The last few timeshares that we have stayed in have those little sealed salt and pepper shakers which is great. No need to worry about using them. Does anyone know where you can buy them?




I have used this company in the past to make individual ice cream sundae kits.   They sell items in mini versions.   As someone said up thread...probably easier to save extra packets of condiments from your fast food visits prior to going on vacation.   http://www.minimus.biz/


----------



## jpsmit (May 14, 2017)

Just read through this and am tickled that people miss Kettles and tea bags but I didn't see teapots. That is the one thing we do bring. Funnily we were in NC and literally couldn't find one in Walmart/Target/All the usual suspects. Weird, almost as though there were a historic event in the entire country that discouraged the use of tea - like they threw it overboard or something.


----------



## Skicop (May 14, 2017)

Simply salt and pepper. is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Kukana15 (May 14, 2017)

Skicop said:


> Simply salt and pepper. is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Kukana15 (May 14, 2017)

I bring a spatula because they are often scratched and difficult to clean.  I also check the non-stick pan and if it is scratched, I call housekeeping and ask for a new one.  So far, they have always brought me a nice, new pan.


----------



## Passepartout (May 14, 2017)

Skicop said:


> Simply salt and pepper. is that too much to ask for?


And for that, they earn a failing review from me. That's baloney! I checked into one TS that had empty salt & peppers and haven't been back.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 15, 2017)

jpsmit said:


> Just read through this and am tickled that people miss Kettles and tea bags but I didn't see teapots. That is the one thing we do bring. Funnily we were in NC and literally couldn't find one in Walmart/Target/All the usual suspects. Weird, almost as though there were a historic event in the entire country that discouraged the use of tea - like they threw it overboard or something.




When we redid our kitchen 3 years ago it took me forever to find a teapot! None in Target or Walmart or Sears or anywhere! I finally had to go on line and found a really nice one on JC Penny. 

I take our old one with us to our timeshares. I like it better because we can take the lid off and wash it. The ones in our timeshare units- you cannot tell if they are clean inside or not as they do not have lids.

PS I assume the term "kettles" to mean the same as teapots.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 15, 2017)

When I redesigned my vacation home kitchen, I brought TALLER upper cabinets (I did NOT know, you still get only 2 movable shelves .. you have to PAY for another shelf kit) and installed FEWER lower cabinets & drawers.

So I brought a really BIG china cabinet (a buffet style hard rock maple in the country style USED) ... to hold all my drinking mugs & glasses, all my dishes and most serving pieces ON DISPLAY behind glass doors. I have several lower drawers for dishtowels & more serving pieces. So my nice kitchen is pretty and open ... my dining room is totally in use ... and everything is open and great for sitting around the table involving everyone in the kitchen or in the rest of the living space. And saved MORE space by eliminating the 24" dishwasher ... dishes get washed in the sink. *It is a vacation home ... I am on vacation. Take out or dining out or paper/plastic works for me & my guests.*

PS ... I just remembered ... I have a 2 burner 24" induction cook top & a Viking combo 30" range hood & convection oven/microwave over the cook top. And a small college dorm size 2 door refrigerator (about 42" high). And I have a granite U-shape countertop. I could buy a NEW larger refrigerator .... I really have seen no needed as of yet. It keeps my beer cold (I have a countertop ice maker ... produces ice inside of 15 minutes).


----------



## silentg (May 15, 2017)

I got a new little crock pot for Mother's Day, going to bring it on drivable timeshare stays. Will also use it at home.Perfect size for two.
Silentg


----------



## silentg (May 15, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> When I redesigned my vacation home kitchen, I brought TALLER upper cabinets (I did NOT know, you still get only 2 movable shelves .. you have to PAY for another shelf kit) and installed FEWER lower cabinets & drawers.
> 
> So I brought a really BIG china cabinet (a buffet style hard rock maple in the country style USED) ... to hold all my drinking mugs & glasses, all my dishes and most serving pieces ON DISPLAY behind glass doors. I have several lower drawers for dishtowels & more serving pieces. So my nice kitchen is pretty and open ... my dining room is totally in use ... and everything is open and great for sitting around the table involving everyone in the kitchen or in the rest of the living space. And saved MORE space by eliminating the 24" dishwasher ... dishes get washed in the sink. *It is a vacation home ... I am on vacation. Take out or dining out or paper/plastic works for me & my guests.*
> 
> PS ... I just remembered ... I have a 2 burner 24" induction cook top & a Viking combo 30" range hood & convection oven/microwave over the cook top. And a small college dorm size 2 door refrigerator (about 42" high). And I have a granite U-shape countertop. I could buy a NEW larger refrigerator .... I really have seen no needed as of yet. It keeps my beer cold (I have a countertop ice maker ... produces ice inside of 15 minutes).


I was reading this post and thought you were talking about a timeshare LoL Trying to picture you taking all that stuff to a timeshare silly me! Where is your vacation home? 
Silentg


----------



## 1st Class (May 15, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> When we redid our kitchen 3 years ago it took me forever to find a teapot! None in Target or Walmart or Sears or anywhere! I finally had to go on line and found a really nice one on JC Penny.
> 
> I take our old one with us to our timeshares. I like it better because we can take the lid off and wash it. The ones in our timeshare units- you cannot tell if they are clean inside or not as they do not have lids.
> 
> PS I assume the term "kettles" to mean the same as teapots.



Teapots are used for brewing tea, kettles for boiling water.  If you've ever been to an Asian restaurant, note that a "teapot" is used for pouring your tea!  Inside the teapot is either a tea ball filled with loose tea, or if you prefer, you can use tea bags.

We usually brings guests with us and always have to ask for a non-slip bath mat for the guest tub.  The master shower is fine, but for some reason the guest tub is always very slick.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 15, 2017)

1st Class said:


> Teapots are used for brewing tea, kettles for boiling water.  If you've ever been to an Asian restaurant, note that a "teapot" is used for pouring your tea!  Inside the teapot is either a tea ball filled with loose tea, or if you prefer, you can use tea bags.
> 
> We usually brings guests with us and always have to ask for a non-slip bath mat for the guest tub.  The master shower is fine, but for some reason the guest tub is always very slick.



Oh. I see! I always call my kettle a teapot! Thanks for the correction!


----------



## PigsDad (May 15, 2017)

1st Class said:


> Teapots are used for brewing tea, kettles for boiling water.


That's your opinion.  But according to this song, teapots can be used to boil water as well:

_I'm a little teapot
Short and stout
Here is my handle
Here is my spout_
* When I get all steamed up
I just shout*
_Tip me over and pour me out_​
<Mic drop>



Kurt


----------



## amycurl (May 15, 2017)

It's the mic drop that makes it art.


----------



## 1st Class (May 16, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> That's your opinion.  But according to this song, teapots can be used to boil water as well:
> 
> _I'm a little teapot
> Short and stout
> ...



Ha Ha!! I'd forgotten that ... only we sang *"When I get all steamed up, Hear me shout!"*


----------



## gillik1925 (May 16, 2017)

Eli Mairs said:


> Disney resorts don't provide a kettle, in our experience.
> We were recently at Aulani, and no kettle. Also Old Key West, our home resort.
> This should be an essential item. We could probably ask for one, but use a pot to boil water instead.
> 
> I agree, they should provide more cleaning supplies, for those of us who like to keep everything clean during our stays.




Agree - a kettle would be great.  We don't like filter coffee and so bring our own stuff, and my husband likes tea - a kettle would be just great


----------



## CBA Gma (May 16, 2017)

Knife sharpener. 9 times out of 10 knives are dull.... I have started bring my own sharpener with. It is challenging to cut with dull knives.


----------



## JulieAB (May 16, 2017)

Never used a teapot in my life.  Seems just as easy to boil or microwave water.  I also don't use non-stick pans and am disappointed when units only offer those as a choice (scratched up and warped).  Some butter in a SS pan works just fine for me.

Our essentials from home are paper plates (because who wants to run the dishwasher daily when they only supply 6-8 plates in a 2 bedroom unit?!), parchment paper (for casserole dishes or cookie sheets), ziplock bags (always have to pack food for the kids who graze like cattle), a few tupperware containers, and my own laundry/dish soap.  We've become accustomed to our natural soaps back home so the supplied tide stinks up our clothes.  And the last unit we stayed in had our water bottles tasting like cascade for a week (until we washed them a few times at home).  

While I'd love to eat out for all the meals, I don't want to be up and showered to eat breakfast.


----------



## happymum (May 16, 2017)

JulieAB said:


> Never used a teapot in my life.  Seems just as easy to boil or microwave water.



For most tea drinkers that is equivalent to saying "all coffee tastes alike, I prefer instant".


----------



## WinniWoman (May 17, 2017)

JulieAB said:


> Never used a teapot in my life.  Seems just as easy to boil or microwave water.  I also don't use non-stick pans and am disappointed when units only offer those as a choice (scratched up and warped).  Some butter in a SS pan works just fine for me.
> 
> Our essentials from home are paper plates (because who wants to run the dishwasher daily when they only supply 6-8 plates in a 2 bedroom unit?!), parchment paper (for casserole dishes or cookie sheets), ziplock bags (always have to pack food for the kids who graze like cattle), a few tupperware containers, and my own laundry/dish soap.  We've become accustomed to our natural soaps back home so the supplied tide stinks up our clothes.  And the last unit we stayed in had our water bottles tasting like cascade for a week (until we washed them a few times at home).
> 
> While I'd love to eat out for all the meals, I don't want to be up and showered to eat breakfast.



I absolutely despise microwaved water! That said, I do boil water in a tea kettle.

I'm with you on eating breakfast in. After working all year, it is so nice to not have to rush out the door when on vacation. I love to lounge around a bit before I go out and about. Having 2 CUPS of tea is a big treat, instead of just one.


----------



## 1st Class (May 17, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I absolutely despise microwaved water! That said, I do boil water in a tea kettle.
> 
> I'm with you on eating breakfast in. After working all year, it is so nice to not have to rush out the door when on vacation. I love to lounge around a bit before I go out and about. Having 2 CUPS of tea is a big treat, instead of just one.



Apologies to the OP for slightly hijacking this thread ... totally agree with your take on microwaved water.  I don't think it steeps the tea well so you get less flavor and also doesn't keep it hot nearly as long as kettle/stovetop boiled water IMO.


----------



## Kel (May 18, 2017)

I would like the resort to provide a cleaner condo unit.  Most of the time they are not very clean.  I can't tell you how many times the bathrooms have someone else's hair in the sink and tub when we check in.  And, the kitchen's are usually just as gross.  We are Marriott owners and we find that Marriott and non-Marriott timeshares can be equally dirty and most units we stay in could use a deep cleaning.

When we arrive at a condo here's what we do:

1.  Look at the view (if we have one).  Open beers and say cheers!

2.  Then, we wipe down the following with Clorox wipes:   TV remote controls, house phones, bathroom surfaces, kitchen surfaces, other surfaces and all handles, knobs and light switches.

3.  Run all the dishes, silverware, glasses and pots through the dishwasher we are going use for the next week or two.

4.  Wash the coffee pot and run an empty pot to make sure it works.

5.  If my feet stick to the floor I will use the resort's paper towels to do a quick clean of the kitchen and bathroom floors (standing on wet paper towels and ice skating across the floors works).  

6.  Using more of the resort's paper towels...  I will wipe down any other gross things that need wiping down (like patio furniture, patio railing, etc.).

7.  If driving, we bring our own pillows with bright red pillow cases.  If flying, we bring two or three sets of our bright red pillow cases with us to go over the resort's pillows and pillowcases.  If we have daily housekeeping, I remove our pillow cases and tuck them away until night time.  Just think about some of the gross people who have had their heads on that pillow and slept  in your bed.  Actually, I try not to think about it or we might not travel at all.  

8.  Make sure the clock radio alarm is not set to go off at 4 am (this happens a lot at the Marriott Desert Springs Resort).

This is like the flight of the bumble bee and it takes us about  10 minutes blow through the condo.  I don't know if housecleaning staff is not allowed enough time clean or maybe they just don't know how to clean very well.  But, I feel better and then I am ready to unpack, feel at home and start the trip. 

On fly and drive trips I always bring what I think I will need and I never count on the resort to supply everything I might need or want.  I can usually work with what is in the condo and what I bring.  

 Happy Travels and Cheers!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 18, 2017)

Kel said:


> I would like the resort to provide a cleaner condo unit.  Most of the time they are not very clean.  I can't tell you how many times the bathrooms have someone else's hair in the sink and tub when we check in.  And, the kitchen's are usually just as gross.  We are Marriott owners and we find that Marriott and non-Marriott timeshares can be equally dirty and most units we stay in could use a deep cleaning.
> 
> When we arrive at a condo here's what we do:
> 
> ...



Wow! I thought I was OCD! We usually just unpack and put everything away and take the wine out and sit on the balcony!


----------



## Kel (May 19, 2017)

Maybe a bit OCD when away from home.  Years ago we came back to our unit when the housekeeper was finishing up and we watched her come out of the bathroom and with the rag she used in the bathroom she did a last wipe down on the kitchen counter before she left.  That kind of stayed with us.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2017)

JulieAB said:


> Never used a teapot in my life.  Seems just as easy to boil or microwave water. ...





happymum said:


> For most tea drinkers that is equivalent to saying "all coffee tastes alike, I prefer instant".



Yep, tea made with microwaved water doesn't steep well and doesn't hold the heat.  Plus it may be just my imagination but it has a metallic "tang" to it that doesn't belong in tea.  Desperate times call for desperate measures but I'll happily splurge on a kettle if there isn't one in my timeshare, although I haven't come across one yet that doesn't supply it.  At home I use this because it regulates the temp for different types of tea and because it's impossible to boil it dry which I've done to umpteen kettles on the stove.

If you use a teapot and loose tea, which I like to try different local varieties when traveling, a microwave is useless because you need a kettle-full of boiled water added to the teapot.  Adding one cup after another of microwaved water doesn't cut it.  I bring a 2/4-cup teapot with me whether flying or driving but I also buy teapots as souvenirs so usually come home with an extra or two.  In a pinch these can be used with loose tea so a few are tucked into my toiletry bag.

I'm not a tea snob, though.  Every day begins with a cup of good old Lipton tea with two sugars.  Without it I can't function.


----------



## Passepartout (May 19, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> If you use a teapot and loose tea, which I like to try different local varieties when traveling, a microwave is useless because you need a kettle-full of boiled water added to the teapot.  Adding one cup after another of microwaved water doesn't cut it.  *I bring a 2/4-cup teapot with me whether flying or driving but I also buy teapots as souvenirs so usually come home with an extra or two.*  In a pinch these can be used with loose tea so a few are tucked into my toiletry bag.
> 
> _*I'm not a tea snob, though*._  Every day begins with a cup of good old Lipton tea with two sugars.  Without it I can't function.



You could fool me! But, hey, we all have our little idiosyncrasies! 

Jim


----------



## 1st Class (May 19, 2017)

In keeping with the tea theme this thread seems to have taken, it would be nice just once to find a small tea selection right next to the coffee provided by the resort.


----------



## JulieAB (May 19, 2017)

Kel said:


> I would like the resort to provide a cleaner condo unit.  Most of the time they are not very clean.  I can't tell you how many times the bathrooms have someone else's hair in the sink and tub when we check in.  And, the kitchen's are usually just as gross.  We are Marriott owners and we find that Marriott and non-Marriott timeshares can be equally dirty and most units we stay in could use a deep cleaning.
> 
> When we arrive at a condo here's what we do:
> 
> ...


This made me laugh! I try really hard not to think about it. But there's been a few places, like Disney,  I'll wipe down the common kid things in hopes to prevent any kid illnesses during our vacation. 

I remove all the bedspreads and throw pillows immediately and put them in the closet for the week though. I know the couch is probably equally as dirty, but I figure we're less likely to be laying our heads/faces on it as opposed to the bedspread and throw pillows.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kel (May 20, 2017)

We put away the bedspreads and throw pillows too.


----------



## moonstone (May 20, 2017)

JulieAB said:


> I remove all the bedspreads and throw pillows immediately and put them in the closet for the week though. I know the couch is probably equally as dirty, but I figure we're less likely to be laying our heads/faces on it as opposed to the bedspread and throw pillows



We stayed at a resort in Daytona Beach a few years ago that had a dirty gross couch & armchair (sunscreen, sand & who knows what else).  I took the extra sheets supplied for the pull-out & covered the couch & chair.

I am noticing a trend in duvet covers as opposed to bedspreads. That is what the resort we are at right now uses. We saw the cleaners working in the unit below us the other day and the duvet covers were in the pile of laundry. Hopefully they are being changed after each guest.


~Diane


----------



## dragonlady (May 20, 2017)

I love take and bake pizza, but most of the TS have neither a baking pan, nor a pizza pan.  Or a pizza cutter/kitchen scissors.

Knives are often dull, and agree that something to sharpen knives is loved.


----------



## mdurette (May 25, 2017)

Whenever I hit a TS that has one of those old polyester bed spreads or even worse those foamy type of blankets.


----------



## ibcnu (May 25, 2017)

I always take the the extra sheets and blankets that are in the closet for the pull-out couch and cover the couch and any armchairs.


----------



## dragonlady (Jun 14, 2017)

Ahh!!  Went to Vegas this last week and forgot and left my favorite pizza pan (that I had gotten from Costco a few years back) in the dishwasher.
It is not worth it to have them ship it to me, and costco no longer sells the pan.  So it looks like Amazon is going to get some new business from me.
Dumb!!


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 23, 2017)

Just wanted to say *THANK YOU to y'all that posted on this thread!!* 

We generally only do a single full-week or short-stay weekends but today, am packing for a 5-week "shift in location" going north to get out of the Phoenix heat (TS but no moving - Yeah!).  Visiting this thread has provided a plethora of great ideas.  Found myself instinctively wanting to pack the proverbial kitchen sink, brought myself up short and thought:

   "This is insane!  What am I doing!??  _What do TUGGERS do when they go for multiple-weeks at a time??"_ 

As Maiki Guy often reminds us "_The board's search engine is your friend._"  True stuff!  Voila!  Here y'all are sharing wisdom!

Have now re-seated the kitchen sink (whew!) and pared the cache of "supplies" back to essentials.  Only extras we are going to take, outside of our normal timeshare box items, will be:

1) Mini rice cooker - want to try some bento box experiments
2) 20 pc set of storage containers - thank you Fry's for the $5 promo set that will not break my heart if they get forgotten
3) Teavana Tea Steeper - whew!  *Super appreciate that reminder from all you tea drinkers!



 

Y'all are the best! 
*
P.S.  One of the things I always have in our Timeshare supply box is a small collection of Command Strip Hangers.  I never know when I am going to have to hang something up in a place there is no place to hang it.  Hats, towels, etc that I do not want on counter tops, floors or other surfaces.  If they get forgotten....  better for the next person.
*
*


----------



## moonstone (Jun 23, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Just wanted to say *THANK YOU to y'all that posted on this thread!!*
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  One of the things I always have in our Timeshare supply box is a small collection of Command Strip Hangers.  I never know when I am going to have to hang something up in a place there is no place to hang it.  Hats, towels, etc that I do not want on counter tops, floors or other surfaces.  If they get forgotten....  better for the next person.



I have some strong suction cup hooks in our Timeshare box. I have stuck them on mirrors for hanging the washcloth or hand towels. Stuck one on the side of the stove or fridge for the dish towel (hate it hanging on the stove handle then it hits the floor when stove is opened). They will also stick on the back of steel entrance doors for hats or umbrellas.

I pack pretty much the same supplies in our timeshare box whether staying for 1 week or 4. There are just some things we don't want to do without.


~Diane


----------



## TTom (Jun 23, 2017)

For my latest trip, I decided to address the potential for lousy knives by packing one of a small set of ceramic knives I picked up. They are very sharp and estremely light. I have four different sizes, but I'm only taking one.


----------

